

This 6 month old startup has the cure to Ebola - Japeto1
http://www.geektime.com/channel/Latin-America/

======
path411
Following the click bait sensational headlines of this was amusing:

    
    
        This 6 month old startup has the cure to Ebola ->
        This 6 month old startup is already helping to fight Ebola ->
        By using Snapp ... volunteers created a free, informational mobile app to educate the public on the Ebola viral disease.

